# Superbowl fatty



## smoke jenson (Feb 2, 2014)

1st fatty did jalapeno & cream cheese sauted the jalapenos 1st to getem soft. Figured it would be a good one to do for a Superbowl party.












IMAG0771.jpg



__ smoke jenson
__ Feb 2, 2014


















IMAG0772.jpg



__ smoke jenson
__ Feb 2, 2014


















IMAG0773.jpg



__ smoke jenson
__ Feb 2, 2014


















IMAG0775.jpg



__ smoke jenson
__ Feb 2, 2014


















IMAG0776.jpg



__ smoke jenson
__ Feb 2, 2014


















IMAG0777.jpg



__ smoke jenson
__ Feb 2, 2014


----------



## disco (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like you are going to have a great superbowl party! Nice looking fatty.

Disco


----------



## smoke jenson (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks, it tasted pretty dang good. was a big hit.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2014)

That's a tasty looking fatty! Nice work! Love jalapenos! A fun way to do a fatty is to make and precook some ABT's. Then put those in the as the filling for the fatty, tasty! Nothing wrong with more bacon on the inside!


----------



## sqwib (Feb 4, 2014)

Loving that Fatty, nice weave too!


----------



## smoke jenson (Feb 4, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's a tasty looking fatty! Nice work! Love jalapenos! A fun way to do a fatty is to make and precook some ABT's. Then put those in the as the filling for the fatty, tasty! Nothing wrong with more bacon on the inside!



Oh that sounds awesome! Great idea. I'll try it next time. I did 2 packages of cream cheese, I think I'll stick with one next time also.



SQWIB said:


> Loving that Fatty, nice weave too!



Thanks, The wife only bought 1 package of bacon so I had to spread it out. 2 packages definately for next time.


----------

